# A thousand clients....



## Tree Machine

Established business of over 1,000 clients, all within a 2-mile radius.

14 years worth of carefully cultivated clientele, all within 3-4 minutes of each other. Chip recycling sites also very close by.

4 distinct exclusive neighborhoods.

Estate homes with rivers and small lakes nearby.

95% hardwoods, mature trees.

Abundant, unlimited work, even in the WINTER.

100% of all tree material gets recycled; NO dump fees

Come work with me. The variety of the tree work will appeal to the technical climber, as well as the tree artist.


----------



## vharrison2

Congratulations!


----------



## Redbull

If only I was single with no kids! Good luck Jim!!


----------



## PUclimber

*Where you located*

I was curious what company you're with and where you're located. I see that your location is central indiana. I'm a Forestry student currently at Purdue getting a specialization in urban forestry. If you have openings or opportunities for summer work and then maybe a full time position upon graduating that would be awesome. Also if interested i'd like to come look at teh operation.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks, VHarrison.

I appreciate the thought, Redbull.

And as for you, *P*urdue *U*niversity Climber, I'm glad you dropped in to ask about the operation. I'll be happy to share any details you wish to know about. I'm very, very proud of the business that's been created. It's very unique in a couple respects. First, 100% of all tree material is recycled. It is all reutilized very nearby.

Second, the 'zone' in which we work in is all _very_ nearby, where none of ANY of our clients are seperated by more than a 4 or 5 minute drive. We are RARELY 5 minutes from any given job, usually less than that. Home is right on the edge of this zone so when the work day is done, you're about 2-3 minutes from the driveway.

I've carefully cultivated this deliberately over the years for a number of reasons: Low impact on the environment, low fuel costs, low drive-times, efficiency with time, ease of overall logistics, low-stress lifestyle in general. High profit potential.

The operation is located on the Indianapolis north side.


----------



## Chronic1

*wow*

Nice setup, I'm sure it was years and years of ass busting work for you.


----------



## Chronic1

Tree Machine, wow. Good deal. I'm inspired. 
I'm the disoriented, behind schedule ADHD, jobs all over the city, diorganised nowhere to dump guy.lol.

But I take safety and climbing very seriously and my customers love me. Even when I reschedule twice.lol.


----------



## Tree Machine

Chronic, I share those ADHD symptoms. Elizabeth has been trying to get me to go on medication for ten years now. The physicalness of doing tree work has served me well. From being a hyperactive kid, and then growing up, some of the symptoms carry over, like you body craving / demanding exercise, taking on too much in the way of projects, having so many projects going on that it seems to the outside world that nothing ever gets done.... you know what I'm talking about  .

Tree work has been phenomonal therapy. You MUST finish, or you don't get paid. There's never enough time to get bored with tree work because every tree is a different, unique challenge. With residential tree service, there's no time to get bored with the setting because you're bringing positive change to the setting, and then you move on. I have the freedom to choose the job based on my mood.... sometime's I'm in an artistic, fine-pruning mood, sometimes in a high-up, technical mood and sometimes I wanna do a big takedown. There's a tree for every mood. I come home at night calm, at peace and well-paid.


----------



## Tree Machine

But back to the tightness of my tree zone. I highly recommend this to anyone who can pull it off. I live in a highly poulated, very tree-dense area. The reality of our work, generally speaking, is the more you work in a certain area, the more work you generate in that area. What I mean by this is, passersby who stop and ask for a card probably live close by. Neighbors and folks across the street see you and if they need tree work they'll approach you. And then there's word of mouth.... your client will often refer you on to someone nearby.

This will happen wherever you go, so if you're taking jobs all over the city, you create little referrral centers all over the place and you end up driving all over the place. That's OK for some. I grew up in the country, small town, farm communities, lots of open space. When I met and fell in love with my blonde princess I was immediately transplanted into a city setting. TRAFFIC was very stressful to me, and still is. Driving during the work day can be considered down time, and you pay MONEY to have that down time, more money as the price of petoleum and gas go up..

So I made a committment. I would drive no further than 5 miles. After those first two years I brought the zone in to no more than 2 miles. After a couple years I had enough clients and word-of-mouth referrals from the three or four neighborhoods adjacent to me that now, I rarely have to drive one mile. In fact, one mile is a long haul. I measure distances to my jobs in terms of how many blocks away, or to which neighborhood. I'm not bragging. I'm hoping to share this with guys entering the industry so they can enjoy the benefits and lifestyle for which I am so very greatful.

Also, I will sell my business some day, and whoever takes over has a gold mine.

Here is Indianapolis:


----------



## Tree Machine

Here is that map, with my 'zone' colored in hot pink, northward of the city center.

The red 'L' is a Lowe's Home Improvement center, and the green X is where I live.

The scale of the map is at the bottom right of the page. Indianapolis-ZONE


----------



## Tree Machine

Here's a map of the 'Zone' with more close-up detail. I included the placement of my two chip sites, both with arrows pointing to the red 'D' (for Dump).

Both are technically out of my work zone, each just over the river. The one to the north is positioned right between a lake and the river, an absolutely beautiful place. Much too beautiful for a dump site, but that's how it worked out. This lake/river chip site is also where I put surplus firewood and where I stow saw logs.


----------



## PUclimber

I was wondering if i could set up a visit whether it be to just come talk to you or to go out on site with you for a day or something. Either way would be a great learning experience and would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tree Machine

Come over any day this week. I''ve got three really technical jobs, big crown reductions, tip pruning out over structures and wires. Each are day jobs and I've had them on the schedule for months. I'm waiting for a really cold day for any one of them. I've got new ropes, so I'm eager to to try them out.

Come on out tomorrow, if you want (Sunday) we're gonna takedown a 75' maple and drag a giant pile of brush to a burn pile that we created today. The brush pile we forced a bull rope under it (not an easy task), chokered it, and set a pulley over near the bonfire and strung the rope back to the truck, which we used to do the skidding. We dragged the first, big pile like that today, and it was _awesome_. Then I diced it up. We decided to go ahead and rig pile # 2, and do the pull in the morning. It's worthy of pictures. The I'm gonna set up the time lapse camera for the takedown. It's a classic takedown of a fairly good size tree ~24" DBH, chain link fence to the back side of it. It will go fast. Come out tomorrow. No need to bring a saw, just your hearing protection and glasses. Bring your own food and beverege, also.

Sorry that I.U. beat Purdue in basketball today. I listened to the game on the Peltor radio muffs while I did my cutting.

We start at 10 am tomorrow. I'd like to be done by 4 or 4:30 to catch the end of the Steeler's game. Come on over. If you're in West Lafayette, you're about an hour-10 minutes drive from here. Mapquest 5254 N Pennsylvania, 46220 We could use your help.

My cell phone is 317-407-5113.


----------



## Redbull

TreeMachine. First off, It's cool that you are so eager to share your knowledge and experience with others. This industry needs more like you. 
I do have a question, somewhat off topic, but not really. I have been building my business in a similar fashion as you and trying to focus on an area near my house/shop. Do you know of a good place to print off maps so I can make a "war map"? Google and mapquest aren't quite cutting it. I want something that will show somewhat broad area (2-5miles) and still show individual streets. My searches have came up nada. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tree Machine

Redbull, you're totally on track. And you're totally on topic.

My purpose is to share this with all of you so you all can be more organized, efficient and profitable. Also, I'd like a full-time employee-apprentice for the Summer, or ideally, starting now. And I am going through the motions of selling my business, though that may not be for a couple years.

If I share with you the details of my business, I am at the same time sharing critical information with a potential buyer. Just putting it out there to the universe what I want.

If I can, in the midst of getting what I want, help ALL OF YOU organize your businesses more profitably, so be it. That's a win-win for everybody. I am not suggesting anybody do it the way I do, but rather use this as an idea board for creating, or amping-up your own gig. I would hope you could take the knowledge and improve upon it for yourself.


----------



## Tree Machine

What was your question?


----------



## Tree Machine

Redballs said:


> Do you know of a good place to print off maps so I can make a "war map"? Google and mapquest aren't quite cutting it. I want something that will show somewhat broad area (2-5miles) and still show individual streets. My searches have came up nada. Any suggestions?



Actually, that is an exceptionally awesome question. You need aerial photography!

I think your state has that on their official state website. I got my maps from Indiana.org The web address looks like this: http://arcimsnt1.indygov.org/prod/GeneralViewer/viewer.htm

The map that comes up is not true aerial, it's a map I chose to show streets, rivers, lakes and parks. There is aerial photography to be found there, I just haven't sniffed it out yet.

The attached pic is a Mapquest of Redbull's local library. I got that at missouri.gov

Try this: http://search.mo.gov/search?client=..._occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&sort=&as_lq=

Here's a Wood Energy Tax Credit Application Form for your state, you might be interested.

Here is A most interesting section in your government's website on Worm Ranching. I think that's from your DNR.

I only spent about 10 minutes and I didn't find good aerial photography links for you in Missouri, but they're out there. I think EVERYBODY should explore their state government websites. You might find some very interesting stuff.


----------



## woodgnome250

*young climber looking for work*

I am a recently unemployed climber with 2 years of production climbing for The Bartlett Tree Experts. I am willing to travel and relocate if the pay is right. I have a good understanding of proper pruning procedures and tree biology. I have 2 years of education in conservation in high school (everything from equipment operation to tree climbing) but other than that I learned in the school of hard knocks at Bartlett. I have all of my own climbing gear and ropes. Please respond with any information that you might have. 
Thank you for yout time in this matter, Nick


----------



## Tree Machine

You're hired.


----------



## woodgnome250

lol thanks. If you would like to see my resume supply me with an e-mail address, I can't figure how to attach it on this site. thanks, Nick


----------



## Tree Machine

No resume required. You told us who you are.

As far as an interview, let me share some things, and ask a few questions. This is not a test.


You said you'd relocate (I know, if the price is right). I checked with four of my clients who own rental properties. Three of them have open properties! I've got two houses a two minute WALK from my house. But I checked with Henry, who owns the local area sporting goods store. He has a single for $650 a month, and his renter of two years has moved out. Henry has had this place listed for two months and hasn't rented yet. This abode is RIGHT in the cool part of the zone very nearby our main chip recycling site. 

Let me draw a map and show you where you would be at in Henry's single:


----------



## Dadatwins

Sweet deal TM, set the employees up a few doors away and they can forget about calling in sick or car trouble, sort of like when I lived and worked for my Dad.


----------



## Tree Machine

Yea, one house for rent is near enough that I could fire a walnut from the BigShot and hit the his roof. Or I could laser him through his window, "Hey, WAKE UP!"

But up where I located the half of the duplex, that's right smack-dab in the middle of the cool district. There's an area where all the college chicks come to party down. There's a small concert venue there with a lot of good names that come through, a whole street of restaurants and bars and they just finished a new health food market, a 4 minute walk. You've got an additional grocery store a three minute walk, Starbucks three minute walk, post office two minute walk, CVS pharmacy and a bank, one minute walk. I'm tellin you, the location has it all. Three minute drive to the Chip area, our bioremediation area. Two minute drive to a really nice park with mondo trees. Short walk to the river. Fishing, Canoeing, tree climbing, all literally within walking distance of apprentice central.


I would really like to have a couple guys, and get a bigger house for about $800.


----------



## Tree Machine

woodgnome250 said:


> 2 years of production climbing for The Bartlett Tree Experts. I have a good understanding of proper pruning procedures and tree biology. I have 2 years of education in conservation in high school (everything from equipment operation to tree climbing) but other than that I learned in the school of hard knocks at Bartlett. *I have all of my own climbing gear and ropes.*


Whatcha drivin? Can it tow an arch, a trailer or a small chipper?

What cutting tools are you using (powered saws, hand saws, pole saws, pole pruners, secateurs)?


----------



## woodgnome250

im driving a 95 ford 250 4x4 can tow 5,000lbs. I have 2 saws, Husky350, and a jonsered 920 with a 2 and 4 foot bar. I have a jamison polesaw with 3 sticks, carona handsaw 120' climbing line,150' lowering line, throwline and throwball, ascenders and spikes. Please respond with any information on possible wages or job duties beacuse i have another job offer to clean up Katrina in Miss. Thanks, Nick


----------



## Redbull

Woodgnome, just something to ponder. If the money is remotely close or even if it's not, I would highly recommend the gig with TreeMachine. He is a great online teacher, I can only imagine what you can learn from him in person. Whatever path you choose to take, good luck and be safe.


----------



## Tree Machine

Wages depend on responsibility load. Go down to Katrina, you'll learn how to clean up messes. Come here, you'll learn how to run all aspects of a commercial tree operation. You will learn how to run a business. 

Job duties? Everything I do, short of the most dangerous, technical doozies. I sorta have an affinity for those. Highly efficient and complete cleanups will be a daily drill. Use of gear to facilitate that so you can work minimally while accomplishing maximally.

Solo tree care for later on. I work solo, and that's really all I know, so working with another arborist is something totally new for me. I'll be teaching solo methods, but they translate into traditional methods seamlessly. Once we get into a groove, we can choose jobs that you'll go out and do, start to finish. That's when wages increase.

Initially, I need to spend a lot of extra time in communication, getting you dialled in, training, gear selection and maintenence, etc. This will knock my efficiency and income back for awhile. Then it will rebound, then, ideally, income will increase as a result of two people working well together. That would be a time for a celebration and a raise.

I will start you at $15/hr. This includes payment through lunch every day, I generally buy lunch on Friday, and I'm obligated to get workman's comp insurance on you. I'm a big fan of 'excellence bonuses' and when you show efficient, expedient work, _in excellence_, you will be rewarded.

Therefore, your income is dynamic, and tightly linked to your level of motivation, drive, incentive, attitude and perserverence. I promise you a starting wage, but I let you know that this will be the minimum you can expect.

Duties? We'll start first with stacking brush, picking up sticks. Not glorious, but I do it every day. I'd like to do less of it. We'll just go one step at a time and you will determine how fast you move along.


----------



## Dadatwins

Done deal, I going to sell the biz, drop the wife and kids and move. Free lunch days AND college chicks, how many houses did you say you knew were available?


----------



## Tree Machine

Dadatwins said:


> Free lunch days AND college chicks, how many houses did you say you knew were available?


The answer to 'how many houses' is, A LOT of college chicks. The college (Butler University) is just west of the zone. They all come to Broad Ripple for a good time. This is one of the night life hotspots in Indianapolis. I'm too old to enjoy that like when I was 22, but Woodgnome, we'll drop him right there within walking distance.


----------



## woodgnome250

I think you got me, the job with katrina seemed a little too far away. Your description of the type of work you do and how you run your buisiness interestes me. I am looking for work a.s.a.p. so let me know when you want me to come down. Ill bring all my tree gear. I expected to start by draging brush, the wages sound good. I dont think I will let you down, I am a self motivated hard worker always willing to learn. Please feel free to call me at (315) 571-4141 at any time. I AM SERIOUS ABOUT THIS JOB. Thank you for your time, Nick


----------



## Tree Machine

woodgnome said:


> I am a self motivated hard worker always willing to learn. Please feel free to call me at (315) 571-4141 at any time. I AM SERIOUS ABOUT THIS JOB.


I believe you are serious, or you wouldn't have stepped forward.

I am serious, or I wouldn't have said, "You're hired." 

I've secured your place to live, told Henry not to rent it out to anyone else. To crystallize your comittment, you need to sign your lease.

On my end of the committment a promise of 40 hours a week, and a co-sign on your lease. Henry called me this morning and was asking if FOR SURE we wanted to rent his place. I said "Absolutely". He said he'd take down the 'for rent' sign. The guys moving out still have the last of their stuff in there as of Sunday, Jan 29. Today is the 30th. Henry is coaxing them to move butt so he can get in there and spiff the place up for you. He would like to talk to you by phone, so if you would call him, please, at 317-403-8201 you two can set forth details. He asked me about references on you. I told him that *I am your reference*. In other words, I committed that if you mess up, I step up and be responsible with you, or in place of you. Elizabeth is freakin out about this, that it's going too fast, that there was no interview, no background checks, etc. 

I'm rather comfortable, however. If you are a man of your word, as am I, then we really should be OK.


----------



## Redbull

It's okayTM, you can tell Elizabeth she's not the only one who freaks out. When I told my wife that PTS was coming down from Iowa to hang out, she thought he was going to kill us and steal our kids. Too much, Lifetime television. He turned out to be a great guy. Sounds like you found yourself a winner. Good luck guys!


----------



## Tree Machine

I am confident in this. I'm having to reinvent my business because of a jobsite accident, and I'm fully embracing the idea of not working alone anymore. Funny, the irony of this was a rare work day where I WAS working with someone, and I got hurt, ultimately directing me to work with someone. 

I have no reservations, though, only a positive stance for this coming season. It's all falling into place, for both Nick and myself, like the planets are aligned and this was meant to happen. That's how I feel.

All we need to do is act consistent with our intentions, commitments and our stated values. Putting them out here for all of arboristsite to see is sorta like placing your hand on the Bible, raising your right hand and taking an oath.

It's as real as it gets on this end. Nothing's been exaggerated or made up. It's all transparent and my word is a promise. This is a great environment for Nick to grow and learn. I can only hope that in ten years Nick will look back on this as the most valuable, transitory and FUN year of his life.


----------



## rb_in_va

Jim,
I would go if I could! That sounds like an awesome opportunity. I would drag brush for you anytime.

woodgnome,
You will not regret working for Jim. He is one of the finest people I have ever met.


----------



## Tree Machine

Awwww, shucks......


----------



## Trinity Honoria

Tree Machine said:


> I am confident in this. I'm having to reinvent my business because of a jobsite accident, and I'm fully embracing the idea of not working alone anymore. Funny, the irony of this was a rare work day where I WAS working with someone, and I got hurt, ultimately directing me to work with someone.
> 
> I have no reservations, though, only a positive stance for this coming season. It's all falling into place, for both Nick and myself, like the planets are aligned and this was meant to happen. That's how I feel.



this is so exciting!!! 

can't wait to see how this partnership blends... keep us posted!!!


----------



## Tree Machine

Hi Trin, good to see you again.

I wish my wife were as positive about this as all of us. She hit me with things like "A proper interview, resume', background check, criminal record check, credit history." Then she told me I should be gathering 40 applicants and hiring the best one of them.

Mebbe so. I don't choose to take the time to do that. At 21 years old, how much of a work history can you have? At 21, if you had committed a felony, you'd be in prison, not out looking for an opportunity. Credit history??? I'm glad no one asked me about mine when I was 21. 

Currently, Woodgnome is unemployed. Is he on layoff for the slow season, is he feeling no opportunity for advancement at Bartlett and looking for a better opportunity? Did he get fired? These are not questions that should be addressed in public. I am offering a fresh start. A clean slate. If Gnome has some tarnish in his past, now would be a time to be genuine and authentic, clean up and reach for a higher level.

There WILL be an interview. Elizabeth will be part of this. She said that Gnome went to the trouble of preparing a resume' so as part of the interviewing process, I would like to receive it.

Here's my schpeel in the interview......We don't whine. We don't make excuses. We act with integrity. We're adults and will act responsible, as adults. We are professionals and will conduct ourselves as such. These are the basic ground rules, things that would be expected of any employee.

Are there any questions so far?


----------



## Trinity Honoria

Tree Machine said:


> Hi Trin, good to see you again.
> 
> I wish my wife were as positive about this as all of us. She hit me with things like "A proper interview, resume', background check, criminal record check, credit history." Then she told me I should be gathering 40 applicants and hiring the best one of them.
> 
> Are there any questions so far?


often, the one who looks best in interview is not-- but the one that your senses tell you is The One, is the one to go with... the lovely Elizabeth has had a rough 8 months since your accident-- she'll get on board!!! 

and Jim, you've had a rough 8 months, pondering what your abilities would be, what you could still do... your heart has pulled you through... you're a natural teacher... i cannot imagine a better situation for someone who wants to learn!!! your business is unique in many ways-- now you can pass the knowledge on... while still working!!! how cool is that!!!


----------



## Dadatwins

Sounds like a great deal, my best wishes to both of you on this new venture. As for the interveiw process, I agree they are usually just a bunch of nonsense that does not really get to the heart of a person. Actually getting together on a job and going through the learning process is where you will see if this will work out. I would actually feel better about hiring a 21 year old desperate for work and eager to learn than a 40 year old been there / done that attitude that will likely not be as willing to change. I also wish you patience TM as you will have to learn to rely on another person, which after working by yourself for so long will take some getting used to. Glad to see you getting back the confidence to get back into the game, like I told you waayyy back in the injury thread, you will get back to treework, it will be done a different way, but you will do it again.


----------



## Tree Machine

You DID say that, Dada. I still appreciate that. It was very encouraging

Elizabeth and I will interview Nick, but probably over dinner and beers that the local brewpub. I feel a guy who is brave enough to step forward on a public forum, state what he wants and what he has to offer is interview enough. He's opening up to a lot of people. It's like talking to the boss, with the entire staff present and listening. That's gutsy.

I'm agreed that it's harder to teach old dogs new tricks. I'm getting to be an old dog, but I'm really fond of new tricks, new tools, new technologies and new ways of doing things. I embrace change, am willing to look at traditional beliefs differently, and shift when necessary. When Nick comes on, I feel that his time with Bartlett was brief enough that it didn't ruin him for life. No disrespect to Bartlett, but they teach and train in the old school manner of many generations and don't embrace a lot if independence and free thinking. They embrace seniority, and those are the supervisors. Everyone under them walks a well-beaten path. It's their way or the highway.

Elizabeth is kicking me, though. She assumes that if Nick worked for Bartlett, then he's a spiked climber. Well, if he works with me, he won't be, except on takedowns. We're gonna move one step at a time and when we get that nailed down, we'll move on to the next. We may not gel immediately, but I don't expect to. I'm not holding up any expectations or assumptions. No pre-judgements. No anticipation of how I'd like him to be. Just a fresh slate, and a new day at work.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

My god Nick this is the opportunity of a lifetime. If I could work in the states I would move my wife and kids to Indy to do what your doing. Go out there and be a sponge....


----------



## woodgnome250

*kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place*

I am still pondering whether or not I should go to katrina, The money is good the work sounds good, and im not really looking to relocate permanently. The other thing that makes me unsure is that the expenses of renting my place would eat up all my earnings, leaving me with very little money to save. One of my main goals in life is to have my own buisiness in N.Y. Im sorry if I am messing up anyones plans with my indecision, but I will have a definite answer for everyone by the end of today, again I apologize for my indecision.


----------



## Tree Machine

You could call Henry IMMEDIATELY, tell him no thanks. There's a place down the street I saw, a sign out front that said 'Roommate needed, $350' It's nowhere near Broad Ripple, but it's still in the zone (far SE corner). Your ability to bring chicks home to your OWN PLACE would be greatly diminished. In fact, 350 house is across from an old folks home.

There are a TON of places up for rent right now. I scored you Henry's place because of the proximity to one of Indianapolis' coolest areas (and the scores of college chicks). The 350 house would be a much different existence. I really want you to have fun, and I don't want homesickness gnawing at you day after day. Avoiding potential roommate issues, another plus. Coming home to your own place, no one else's mess, that would be how I'd like to move into a strange town.

However, it is your decision. You mention the rent eating up all your earnings. I'll remind you, you don't know what you'll earn. you only know the _minimum_ you'll earn, and that's 160 hours x $15 per month. Whatever that equals, it still blows past your rent by a long shot. Let me get a calculator....... $2,400. That's your minimum per month, I'm sure you did the math. My costs will be a great deal higher than that (payroll taxes, social security, workman's comp, training time, Friday lunches and on and on). As an employer, I'm expecting our combined output to exceed my costs of employing you.

If you want to come here, and really bust butt, and aim to make an additional $250, that would leave you with 2 grand per month to feed yourself and buy gas (remember, in my small zone you'll be driving maybe 20 miles per week).

Still, it's your choice. If you're not feeling right about it, then by all means, don't do something you think you'll regret. I'm OK with all this, just don't keep Henry on the line.


----------



## PUclimber

I'm looking forward to coming to do some work with you tomorrow TM. If things are seeming to workout pretty well and you're interested I wouldn't mind working wednesdays with you or if you do any work on the weekends till school is out. Then if you think i'm good enough I wouldn't mind working all summer with you and then trying to set up my schedule fro next fall so i could come down and work atleast 2 days a week. I don't have the experience yet that Nick has but I am getting my Forestry degree at Purdue and i'm eager to learn anything I can.


----------



## rb_in_va

woodgnome250 said:


> I am still pondering whether or not I should go to katrina, The money is good the work sounds good, and im not really looking to relocate permanently.



I vote for working with Jim in Indy! I don't think you could ask for a better boss or working environment. The area where he lives is really, really nice. Plus if you like auto racing you are next door to one the finest racetracks on the planet! If I were in your situation I would do it in a heartbeat, but in the end it is your call.


----------



## Tree Machine

Yea, Purdue Dude, I'm looking forward to having you down tomorrow. The juicy, juicy way-out-in-no-man's-land piece that I was saving for when you came down, the client was insistent that she be there. Her only day was today, the 9th of feb or the 17th. Gotta do it today, in about a half hour, actually. I'll solo it and set up a time-lapse. It's an extremely overextended limb, going over top of the neighbor's property and tangled up in the crown of her tree. Yummmmmm. I'll be back this evening.

I have a number of other technical trees, so definitely come on down. I'll post a map of tomorrow's job when I get home tonight. I look forward to having you down.


----------



## Chris J.

<HUGE SIGH> To be 25 years younger..... <even LARGER SIGH>


----------



## Tree Machine

The technical doozie I was supposed to do today, I deferred til tomorrow so PU Climber could be there. I'll be breaking in a new New England KMIII 11 mm. It's over a slate roof, so we'll do a little zipline action.

Here's a couple shots of what we have in store.


----------



## Dadatwins

woodgnome250 said:


> I am still pondering whether or not I should go to katrina, The money is good the work sounds good, and im not really looking to relocate permanently. The other thing that makes me unsure is that the expenses of renting my place would eat up all my earnings, leaving me with very little money to save. One of my main goals in life is to have my own buisiness in N.Y. Im sorry if I am messing up anyones plans with my indecision, but I will have a definite answer for everyone by the end of today, again I apologize for my indecision.



Making a move is a BIG decision, you should take some time and think about it. Storm chasing Katrina style will might make you a bunch of money but I don't think it will teach you the ins and outs of a business. Storm work Katrina style for an outside contractor is hit and run, get the tree down, cut up and moved to the curb, get the check, and move on. Tree work business style is learning the area listening to the customers, building a relationship so that they will refer you to your next client. Big difference driving past clients that have called you of a free will to have you maintain their trees, and the ones living under a tarp that have no choice but to pay you to get the tree off their house so they can get the roof fixed. Sounds like TM has made a good offer in my opinion, and it will give an opportunity for you to see how a business operates and learn, which would be necessary for you to achieve your long term goal of your own business. And remember the great thing about moving to a new place and trying it out, is that you already know the direction home if it doesn't. Good luck.


----------



## Tree Machine

Thanks, Dada. I spoke with Nick on the phone today and pointed out the last of what you just said, that even though you're signing a lease doesn't mean you HAVE to stay. At worst, you give up your security deposit. At best you find someone who wants a single in Broad Ripple and sign over the lease.

Also I encouraged him to have his girl down some weekend. Or go home to visit. Flights to New York are affordable, so if ya just gotta go home, ya just go.

Nick's not signing up to be an indentured servant, or slave laborer. He's an apprentice. He's free to come and go as needed. If he doesn't want to hang for the whole year, so be it. 

PU Climber is making noises about possibly coming on for the Summer. That could work out. He'll be coming down tomorrow to spend part of the day.

Hey PU, here's your map:


----------



## PUclimber

TM,
The map did not post correctly and is unable to be seen. Thank you very much. After looking at the job i'm excited to be working with you tomorrow.


----------



## PUclimber

Ignore that it just didn't show up the first time I looked at it.


----------



## Tree Machine

So are you excited enough to climb out and make these cuts?


----------



## Redbull

I'm excited just looking at it. I'm jealous!


----------



## Koa Man

Jim,
I sure wish I would have been able to go back with you in November. I would have loved to climb some of those strange looking trees you have over there.


----------



## DDM

This is a great thread I'm going to move it to commercial tree care and leave a redirect here!


----------



## Tree Machine

No, don't do that DDM. I appreciate you like it, but this is about me finding an employee. Let's just leave it here in employment. It's where it belongs.

Hey KOA, here's a tree I did an estimate on today. The previous last two owners of the house didn't want to do any work on it. The new owner had a dead limb whack her Japanese maple, so she called me. Talk about excited.... I've wanted to climb this tree for 13 years! It's right across the street from the job PU and I will be doing tomorrow. It has some heft. Check it out:


----------



## DDM

As you wish! You would probably get more exposure in tree care though.


----------



## Redbull

Thats a cool ol oak tree. That should be fun!


----------



## PUclimber

Well we'll have to see the tree in person. My production climbing experience is limited. I've been working on getting more time in the tree just climbing whenever i get free time. Are those cuts gonna be handsaw diameter or chainsaw?


----------



## Tree Machine

Handsaw. I doubt I'll carry a chainsaw, it's just too delicate out there. Since I have a ground guy, I can have a chainsaw sent up when needed. That's a new option!

Tomorrow, PU Climber gets to be the camera man.

I'm really, really looking forward to working as a team with others passionate about trees.


----------



## PUclimber

What kind of handsaw do you use and do you use the leg scabbard or the traditional belt scabbard. I'm looking forward to working with and to learn as much as I can from you. Everyone seems to have good things to say about you so far on here and to build the business that you have there has to be something about the way you work that has impressed your clients.


----------



## Tree Machine

boo: TM I hope you know I agree that you get 1st pick here, I have no desire to step on any toes, particularly, yours.

TM: Hwaaaahht???

Hey PU, what's production climbing like? Is that where you have to get a certain amount done in a certain time? Ick.

At *The Tree Machine* (jeez, now that I almost have one employee I sound like a company)...sorry.

At The Tree Machine we do custom-quality treecare. Custom, as in _every_ tree we take care of, we attempt to give it the absolute most care that we can give it. With enthusiasm. With love.


----------



## boo

ouch


----------



## Tree Machine

PUclimber said:


> What kind of handsaw do you use and do you use the leg scabbard or the traditional belt scabbard.


*Folding Silkys* with prototype attachment hardware. Two 300's and a 360mm. Click here to view a simple slideshow of some of the folding saws.

I will try any saw I can get my hands on, but I've figgered out how to get a folding saw to open-proof itself, and be hangable off a biner, at the same time. I'll share that with you if you wanna see.



PUclimber said:


> I'm looking forward to working with and to learn as much as I can from you.


You're not going to learn much in 6 or 7 hours. You'll watch a dude go do something that should just be done from a bucket. That's no-man's land. That's just CrAYzee. I'm really glad you can be there.



PUclimber said:


> Everyone seems to have good things to say about you so far on here and to build the business that you have there has to be something about the way you work that has impressed your clients.


PU, I treat my clients fairly, offer quality service, professionally and with a _smile_. It really not a magic formula. Exceed their expectations. You wanna know the biggest sercret of all???? 

_Have fun!_
That is the secret to success. The more fun you have, the more successful you can be. You go out and have a blast, and bring home pocketfuls of money.

Being a treeguy is a very priveleged occupation. Very few people get to have fun and get paid for it.


----------



## Tree Machine




----------



## Tree Machine

I am not kidding!


----------



## PUclimber

Well as far as production climbing i'm talking about about being in the tree with a chainsaw cutting. I've done a lot of so called recreational climbing. I do like the views though about it's about having fun and enjoying what you do. Well watching someone do some crazy stuff I'm sure will be interesting.


----------



## hobby climber

WOW, brewpub, college girls, sporting goods (gun)shop, good location and all the information you can handle, awsum customer base and starting at $15.00 @ Hr +++. Hey PU, if I were you, I'd show up an hour early with all your gear ready to start work and a case of "BRADOR" for your new boss/mentor  !!! I've only just met TM this past fall and am posative that he IS a man of his word and will take very good care of you beyond your imagination. This is a huge thing he's doing and very impressive. Not the kind of opportunity that comes along every day. Take advantage of his kindness and learn from him but never take advantage of the man...he's to well respected around here. ...and well find ya,  ! HC ps-Hi Jim


----------



## Tree Machine

Awwww, stop.

Go on.....


Shuddup:blush:


----------



## hobby climber

:fart:


----------



## Tree Machine

PU: Well watching someone do some crazy stuff I'm sure will be interesting.




Custom quality tree care.


----------



## PUclimber

TM,
It was great working with you yesterday and I hope to do it again. Nick if you choose to make it down then you're a very lucky guy. The area is fantastic, there's a lot of fantastic big trees. Plus Nick if you want to introduce some college ladies around Indy just let me know I have friends at most of the local colleges there and they all have friends. Plus the brew pub is the place to go for great beer.


----------



## Tree Machine

Great time for me, too. Sure wish the time-lapse would have turned out. We proved that there's not a no-man's-land too far out for a Silky. I'm glad you got to be part of a job where we had to stretttcccchhhh and pull a few advanced tricks out of the bag.

I'm glad you could stay for dinner and bevereges. On this map that I posted earlier, I put a BP on it and nobody asked what it was. Here's The mysterious 'BP'  which is the location of the *B*rew*P*ub, one of the better 'eateries' in the village.


----------



## PUclimber

I can't get enough of that beer. It was soo good. I can't wait to get back to the brew pub. Thanks again for dinner. It was fantastic.


----------



## Husky288XP

Jeez TM,

How about hiring a PSU student with an ISA Cert. and a Pest. Appl. license?  

Did I mention that I am the youngest Cert. Arborist in PA?


----------



## Tree Machine

Is your current boss not paying you $15 and hour and buying you lunch on Friday?

If you're really looking, you would be heading up the Emerald Ash Borer SWAT team. I respect the Certified Arborist accreditation and the fact that you did it so young speaks volumes about your incentive and direction. Good on you. Are you ugly or are you pretty? We will need to speak to the press. I'm not much of a camera guy unless I'm on rope. The Emerald Ash Borer issue here in Central Indiana needs to be addressed with both the public, and the trees.

If you're _really_ looking for work, The Tree Machine (the business, not me) is getting a complete shakedown, top to bottom. What that will eventually look like, I really don't know, but I'm open to all options. If you're open to a new opportunity, 288, shoot straight and speak your intent.


----------



## Tree Machine

As far as PU Climber, we worked together for a day, which in my world is equivalent to a very thorough and exhausting job interview.

After the workday, yes, we did have fermented beverege and talked about PU's goals and how he see's his near future. It turns out his best girl will be doing a Summer job at Indianapolis' Channel 13 news. She had asked PU if he mebbe might wanna move to Indy for the Summer.....

.... earth rumbles.... planets aligning.... "So PU, what do _YOU_ want to do? "I'd like to move to Indy for the Summer if I could find a job."

(Planets move into direct alignment, Venus eclipses Mars)

"You're hired."

Wasn't that easy? I thought interviewing would be _work_.

PU will be coming down to work on Wednesdays (except for finals week) and when his Junior year comes to a close, he'll come on full time to work with Nick and I. Both will be treated as apprentices (teaching all aspects of the business) and between the three of us, we can assure that two are always working together.

It looks like Nick is going to celebrate his birthday this weekend, enjoy a Superbowl Sunday with family and friends, gather up a truckload of his life and make his way down to Indy early this next week.

I thank Arboristsite for this emploment forum and for the unique way in which men can hook up with each other and together, work toward living their dreams.


----------



## PUclimber

The interview process was painless and i'm really excited about working with you and Nick. I was waiting on you to post the final word on the employment. My professor is getting a packet of information on the EAB for me to go through so I'll be prepared for the big bug work. I'll make copies of anything I can get to pass on to you. Things have worked out well though with the planets coming to be. I don't think things could've fallen into place much better. Looking forward to meeting Nick and working with him as well. My best girl was exciting when I showed up and told her the news. Lets just say it was a VERY good night.


----------



## Dadatwins

Cool deal TM, you go from a solo operation to a 3 man crew in a few weeks. And the 2 you hire both young, eager to learn, and looking for work. Sure to be a few jealous glares looking at this forum from some company owners. I like the way you did it, put the offer and the $$ out there, tell them what they are expected to accomplish and the return, describe the area and the work involved, even set up the housing. Well done.
A much better deal than the typical help wanted call xxx -xxx-xxxx. 
There is a lesson here if anyone is looking. 
Best of luck to you and your new apprentices.


----------



## hobby climber

Congradulations PU & Nick, and to you TM. A great deal all the way around! HC


----------



## PUclimber

TM,
Are those three pictures the only ones that came out well? I've been working on the slings trying to perfect the ends on making them easy to slip into each other. I have enjoyed just messing around with them. I'll have to get some more of the strips when i come down on Wednesday.


----------



## Tree Machine

Yes, those are the only pics. We set the camera up for time-lapse, but it pooped out just after I got up into the tree. We shoulda gone traditional and just had you fire some pictures.

The 'strips' PU is talking about is 1" tube webbing. I bought 20 feet for him in appreciation of his help that day. We started our day tying loop slings, using both the Beer knot and the Water knot. We had an exceptional time doing zipline work over top of a slate roof house.

For Wednesday we have a crown reduction on a majorly overextended elm who snapped off a major section. I estimated this tree a year and a half ago and wanted to do the work last Winter. Client deferred and then late last Spring, WHAM!, a 12" diameter stem let loose, just missing the garage, but taking out the fence.

The address on that is 36 West 58th st, about 6 houses west of Meridian Street, one block south of Kessler. Here's a map. See you late morning, PU.


----------



## PUclimber

As things have came together for TM, Nick, and myself. Yestday was the first day that all three of us had been together working. It was fantastic. Things went very smoothly and everyone was having a good time. You couldn't find a better place to work. It was just fun everyone is clicking together and clean up was quick and easy and almost entirely done by the time TM came down from the tree.


----------



## hobby climber

Hey PU, did TM show you his little clean up trick yet?  HC


----------



## PUclimber

What clean up trick is that? Is there something here i'm not getting?


----------



## Tree Machine

Hobby....???? Ohhh, that's right. I showed you some video clips at TCIA this year.

Was it (click --->) This one?.


----------



## hobby climber

TM, the down load didn't work on my computer. But ya, it was the clip of you cleaning up with your big tarp! HC


----------



## PUclimber

Sorry Jim,
I thought it was assumed that I was working Wednesdays and so far you've just posted the directions. I have really enjoyed working with you and would love to continue to work wednesdays. I was wondering what job you had in store for tomorrow and where it would be located.


----------



## Tree Machine

I'm so very glad you asked.

Tomorrow is a juicy, high climb. If you want to wango tango this tree with me as a team, it could be an incredible time. If you'd rather stay on the ground, that's OK, too, as I can do it myself. 

Here's the map, then I'll tell you a little about the tree, enough to make you drool, and then I gotta get some rest because tomorrow can be a mega day. It's midnight? You been studying?

Here's the map: (note: the map has you coming in on 54th street and going north on New Jersey St. My written directions have you coming in on 55th and turning south. Either way, it's very easy to find.)


----------



## PUclimber

Well I am doing some studying now the girl friend came to see me for Valentines so we spent some quality time together. I can't wait to hear about this monster.


----------



## Tree Machine

Happy Valentines Day, Girlfriend of PU. You're invited to come tomorrow if you want. We'll put you on the earth end of the zipline and me and your guy will be aerial zenmen. We can do lunch. Bring chocolate!

The pine is a 42" DBH white pine that's about 110 feet high. It's limbs are so long and overextended that they have begun snapping under their own weight. Only 4 or 5 have done so, and no damage has happened below. However, the resultant growth acceleration in other parts of the tree has resulted in a LARGE number of limbs approaching their breaking point. All are big, and if they're not big, they're at the top of the tree, way up in the stratosphere.

the clients wanted the tree down because of fear of it falling over on their house to the northeast and the next house to the north. The bulk of the limbs are north and east. There's a slight lean to the northeast, and prevailing weather usually blows east or northeast. The tree is only 10 feet from that house, so the majority of the crown is over the house.

Our mission, if we choose to accept it, is to prune in every single limb on the tree, and selectively remove some limbs in the really dense areas completely. There is a fence and a house and a basketball goal below, so most need to be roped down. Also, since most are overextended and extremely weighty and ready to snap under their own weight, walking out on them is rather precarious, dangerous and downright stupid. The low cuts need to be made 15-20 feet out from the trunk and the upper ones 8-12 feet out. Since walking out on them is asking for trouble, and the tree is not accessible by bucket, and most all the limbs need to be rigged down, this presents us with a most interesting positioning/rigging/cutting problem.

It should get hairy up around 80 feet because that's where it gets the thickest, densest and most overest the house. Other than getting pitch all over the ropes and gear, I live for this kinda technical situation.

Would you like to climb it with me? You can be right where it all happens and we'll team up on the rigging. I have to reserve the 'going out there and doing the cutting and lowering' because, well, because that's what I so very love to do.


----------



## Tree Machine

Boy, are we gonna have a large time. There's a 75 foot silver maple takedown in the same yard if we rock:rockn: and can remain ambitious later in the day. I predict a sizable thirst and appetite shortly after sunset. We may honor  the gods of hops and malt and carbonation

if ya 

know what I mean, heh, heh.


----------



## Tree Machine

Tonight I test the time-lapse camera and charge the battery.

We'll get it to go this time.



Mebbe I'll call my video guy and see if he wants to drop by for some entertainment and mebbe shoot a few clips. The weather's supposed to be nice. We could have lunch up top. As unbelievable as it sounds, that is what we get paid to do !


----------



## Tree Machine

Things could get sticky and sappy and pitch-stained. Wear your worst. I'll provide gloves. ooey gooey resinooey. Be prepared.


----------



## Tree Machine

*Biggest climb to date*

The camera battery buggered out on us but the early part of the time lapse shows you climbing SRT on 11 mm Velocity up above me, and doing a really strong climb.

We climbed and pruned all day, big limbs, really precarious stuff over the house. We came out of the tree about an hour after Sunset. Tyler hung with me and we finished strong. This was a grand white pine that the clients wanted taken down. This was an official 'save'.

(click here, wait, be patient) 10 meg Quicktime of Tyler doing the lead. 

If that doesn't work, below is the exact, but smaller screen version. Dial-up guys, I would recommend this one to you.


----------



## Stumper

Tree Machine said:


> I will try any saw I can get my hands on, but I've figgered out how to get a folding saw to open-proof itself, and be hangable off a biner, at the same time. I'll share that with you if you wanna see.
> 
> .


 Yes I would like to see- And I was wondering about an update on the carving bar as pruning tool experiment. Sorry I missed this thread until now.-Congrats on the crew Jim-I hope it works out very well for everyone.


----------



## Tree Machine

Well hello my old friend, Stumper. I am so very glad you could join in. Would you like a recap, like a _[Cliff Notes_ version of this thread?


----------



## Stumper

-Naw, I saw that something was developing and went back and read it all. -Gotta keep up with the Tree Machine's unfolding drama since it's the biggest little company around when it comes to innovative tree business.


----------



## Tree Machine

That's a very fine compliment, coming from you, Sir.


----------



## PUclimber

Jim,
The time laps video is fantastic. There has to be a better way to do the battery charging. The girl friend was most impressed by the video and how well the climb went. I'm still waiting for my ascender and atc xp to come in. I am not sure if I like the atc device or not. I need to figure out a way to do a hardlock or something. Like to come straight down it worked well but doing the redirect over that limb with the wire raiser it was uite a bit more uncomfortable but maybe over time or there is a secret you can help me with. And i was wondering if you knew what was in store for Wednesday.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hi Tyler.

I'm very glad you asked. I'm trying to sell a giant oak job where we could set lines in three parts of the tree and we all ascend. I've got dibs on the zone over the slate roof and copper gutters.


----------



## Tree Machine

Stumper said:


> it's the biggest little company around when it comes to innovative tree business.


It ain't about trees. It's about Peeple.


----------



## clearance

A little humility goes a long way too, TM.


----------



## PUclimber

Oh that's that big oak across the street from the job we did that first day I came down with you. That's gonna be a lot of fun. Three men + one tree= a lot of fun. I"m hoping for nice weather for that climb. I am still waiting for my ascenders to come in.


----------



## Tree Machine

Clearance said:


> A little humility goes a long way too, TM.


I wish I knew what you meant, Clearance.

Ya gotta be patient with me. I'm learning how to work with others.

Our pines here must seem tiny compared to the ones up in BC, and they are. We don't have ANything like your giants. Good thing for the apprentices. 

I actually worked with another climber, Nick, for a whole week. Very much enjoyable experience for both Woodgnome and myself... and then PU coming in on Wednesdays. I am having a very good time. I'm getting ready to do a sizable PPE purchase.

Hey, PU, here's a few more pics from last week's job:


----------



## PUclimber

What PPE are you looking to purchase Jim? I got my own pair of the ear muffs to operate the chipper. It was just a matter of getting them from home. Also is that all the pictures from the CD?


----------



## Tree Machine

No, here's a few where we were installing the owl house. The lighting was really off, not such good shots.


----------



## Tree Machine

Here's all but the far-away shots:


----------



## Tree Machine

*The far-away shots*

And here are the faraway shots.


----------



## PUclimber

So is the oak across the street from the first job the one for tomorrow? i am looking forward to it. I remember where it is and still have the directions to the job across the street.


----------



## PUclimber

Good evening Jim. I was wondering what PPE you were looking to purchase and which job is being done tomorrow if you'd like me to come down? I feel like just in the last 3 weeks working with you I've already started to gain knowledge and experience and basically have used most of the money earned towards new gear such to help in working. Plus seeing ur setup has given me ideas on eventually starting a business or kind of an inexpensive way to have set up to do small jobs on the side for family or firends. You've made the point that a bucket truck is not always a must in a business. Plus it seems like being personable and well know and liked by your customer area is important.


----------



## Tree Machine

Bucket is not _necessary_ but like on last week's pine climb, that woulda been such an easy bucket pick. We would have done that job in 1/3 to 1/2 the time with a bucket. However, that tree was not bucket accessible.


Tomorrow's job is not the oak, but rather a really large, overextended honey locust with a history of snapoffs.

The address is 4820 Washington Blvd.

Meridian South to 49th,
East to Washington Blvd (3 blocks)
Right (south) 2 houses, west side of the street
Front yard tree

We'd love to have you out. See ya around 11 am?




> it seems like being personable and well know and liked by your customer area is important.


If you want lessons from a true master, we'd need to go visit Stumper.


Keep spending your money on gear!


----------



## PUclimber

Sounds good! I'll be there around 11. So I am guessing Nick is back? Right now I am looking at a pole saw and was wondering if you had any suggestions. Whether to get one with the sticks like your pruner or getting something that is telescoping like your silky. Plus do you have any suggestions on how to do a set up on my MasterII to do a hard lock with the atc xp repel device?


----------



## Tree Machine

Hard lock would be done with an accessory biner off your right hip. We'll dial you in tomorrow on how to do that.

I'm looking at buying a couple forestry helmets, face shield, muffs and helmet. Eyewear. I may convert a couple sets of WorkTunes into MusiCom. I did this a couple years ago. It was absolutely great.


----------



## Tree Machine

Here's a couple pics of the morning job Nick and I did yesterday. A little whacky, but it worked out to perfection.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

Jim, i am so delighted to follow this thread... 

i had just joined AS when you first posted about your injury... from pondering what you would be able to do, to returning to work, accepting change-- well this is all great to watch!!!


----------



## Redbull

I agree, Trinity. Jim, thanks for sharing this adventure with us.


----------



## SRF

TM

What size chipper do u ? Looks like a 9" feed. 

Also, how do you transport logs that are to big for your truck. Do you pay someone to pick them up or do cut them up small enough to transport?


----------



## Tree Machine

Hi SRF, is this your first post? Welcome to the site!

Man, I've got all kinds of questions to answer..... moving logs, my chipper, Stumper's question of the carving bar on the 346XP, how to create a locking blade /hanging mechanism for a folding Silky and I'm waiting for someone to go "MusicCom....? Yo, Tree Machine....You holding out on us? Tell us, Dude, what is _MusiCom?_"


I need to rest. Today I set up for a three-person job and ONE of the peoples (who shall remain) nameless called and had been out a little late with his girl, imbibed a few too many beverages and couldn't make it in to work  Heh, heh. GOOD APPRENTICE!

Today we had a video guy come in to do some filming of me dropping mondo limbs on top of my tree truck. It's part of the testing of the rig and was enjoyed by myself and whoever nearby who could find the strange enjoyment in it .

8 full hours climbing in the honey locust. It was very much a challenging job, once again an easy access where a bucket truck would have served us well. But we didn't have a bucket. We have 11 mm ropes, the ability to reset them on a distant lead with pole pruners and the joy of caring for a magnificent tree.


----------



## skwerl

Hey TM, did that 30 minute ride ruin you for good? Nice trick on the uprooted pine tree trunk, BTW. I wouldn't do it with my truck, but whenever you can outsmart the heavy log instead of outmuscleing it, life is good.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey Rocky, 

Yes, that 30 minute ride in your bucket truck has forever changed the way I look at trees. I now see a bucket in my future, and whenever I'm aloft I think in terms of what a bucket could be doing, as compared to what I'm doing in that moment. That was a really great opportunity, you me letting me fly your bucket. A life-changing experience.

Yea, we got much enjoyment out of putting the long log on top of the truck. It was nice to prove it could be done and that the truck would handle it. It was just one of those quirky moments where you scratch your chin and go, "I wonder if....." And it worked!

Other than trunk tipping, I've been dropping limbs on top of the truck for quite some time now, as part of it's testing, but today we let some whoppers loose in front of the video camera, from 40 feet up, right on top of the truck...WHAM! I hope to bring you that footage in a day or two.

Nick is doing great. He shakes his head at me a lot :jawdrop: And I'll say something like, "Now don't tell anyone you saw that." We're really having a lot of fun together. Having someone there who has experience and who WANTS to be there is so different from someone who's completely novice and doesn't really give a care. Nick actually has tools that he uses to help me do what we do. This is so totally new for me. And he climbs.

I'm very excited to have both apprentices for the Summer.

Here are a couple pics from todays honey locust tree:


----------



## PUclimber

I will fess up to being the one that had a little too much fun last night. It was a friends 21st so we went out and had a good time. Sorry for leaving you short handed Jim but I'm not sure how much help I would've been. We were out till about 4 a.m. this morning. It looked like it would've been a fun job. I followed Rule #1 though if you're not gonna make it call and be honest.


----------



## Tree Machine

That's all I ask. Just call. Calling in is rule number one of the three rules we have here. You're cool with me. I was just givin you a little ribbing.

The climb was tedious and Nick kept up with me, no problem because my rate was rather slow, and doing the filming took a little extra time. Had you been there we'd have loved it, but instead we just got our butts kicked, which is more the norm on any crown reduction day.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

PUclimber said:


> I will fess up to being the one that had a little too much fun last night.



Like we couldn't figure that out?


----------



## Tree Machine

Ahh, Blue Ridge, don't be too hard on the noobs. After all, they only have to follow three rules, and PU got the 'call if you can't be here' one, no problem.

Hey PU, do you remember the other two rules? I mentioned them after carbonated malt bevereges a couple Wednesdays ago. These are important.... pop quiz, go.


I have to admit, having Nick, and PU on Wednesdays has really been a life-changing experience. For one, I go to work at a reasonable hour, instead of staying on Arboristsite until 10 or 10:30 am. Cleanups are actually smooth and painless. And the climbing..... I was always pretty territorial with the actual tree care itself and never thought I could let another climber do my climbing. But Nick is like a racehorse in the gate, chompin at the bit to climb _anything_. I still do the hairy scary technical dangerous stuff, which I would have a hard time giving up, but there are a lot of small /medium trees and Nick is a wirey monkey, Jonesing to climb. It's taken the 100% of the climbing responsibilities off of me (which is NOT something I'd wished and hoped for) and I'm embracing it. I set this cat in a line of 7 white pines this afternoon and he crossed over from top to top, I pole pruned from below and stacked brush.... It was an enriching experience. I never fathomed being someone else's ground guy, but we're having so much fun together it almost feels sinful getting paid..... OK, mebbe that's a stretch.

Tomorrow we have nothing but takedowns, and a couple big ones. This is a rare time whe we can just dump em and dice em and we need a 4-foot bar, which remarkably, Nick is packing, The firewood guys are coming out in the afternoon and are diggin the motherload, and it's Friday so the boss buys lunch. Tomorrow will be a good day. Every day has been a good day.


----------



## Redbull

Jim, Ive been meaning to ask you, what so you do with less desirable wood like pine and cottonwood?


----------



## PUclimber

Jim,
I was wondering about the job for tomorrow. I was also wondering where exactly is the sporting goods store. I went down to the zone friday evening and being dark I got all turned around and never found it. I'd like to get some more of the webbing from there to make a longer sling to run off the ascender. I know it's fat tuesday but I am going to resist and not go out tonight. I also wanna get ur opinion on a pine tree that my cousins want me to do for them in California. Plus eventually i'd like to get your opinion on an oak removal my brother volunteered me to do. He can't climb a lick so basically he underbid the lowest bid by about $100. So it's gonna be my ass up in this tree. The worst part is he underbid it sight unseen. So he's supposed to get me pictures. But for tomorrow they're calling for a chance of rain. So i'll call before i come down and if it rains tomorrow i'll stay here and work on my tree inventory and come down friday since Harvey is allowing us that class time to work on it instead of having a formal class.


----------



## Tree Machine

Hey Redbull, 

Pine and cottonwood. Ya know, I get so very few of those. It's almost all hardwoods where I am, cottonwoods are around, but I get very very few calls for them. There is a greenfill on the other side of town. I have been there twice in the last 13 years, both times were to get rid of big cottonwood. 

Conifers are almost always trims, but when I do have a takedown, I have a strategy. If it's small, my firewood guys will mix it in with their stock. If it's large, I use my log arch to move the log to where it needs to go, and that is always a border for a backyard composting area that I sell to my clients (see attached photos). Or it becomes a border for one of my chip recycling sites.


----------



## PUclimber

So what's the word on the job for tomorrow? And do you have any opinion on any wisdom to offer on the other topics? Also which do you like better the silky pole saw or the sections?


----------



## Tree Machine

PU Climber, tomorrow you can use both a Silky Hayate, and a polesaw on 6 -foot fiberglass sections and decide for yourself. Me? I like telescoping reach saws. Heavier, but convenient. I use my section poles for the pole pruners.

Tomorrow we will be doing two takedowns, medium-large silver maples, over houses, and wires...and fence(s), and a garage but not what I would categorize as super technical. One is 36" DBH, not a monster by any means, and the other is somewhat smaller, but taller.

Anyway, we'll have fun. Nick and I will work rain or shine, but you will have to make the call as to what you're comfortable with.

Tomorrow I'll teach you guys solo rigging where you lower the limb and retrieve your rope from up in the tree.

I have a couple slings of yours and a blue Kong locking biner. We can swing by Rusted Moon Outfitters after work and get you some more tube webbing. I look forward to having you down again. Here's the map:


----------



## Tree Machine

By the way, Nick (Woodgnome) declined the place in the Broad Ripple village with the social action and the college chicks. Instead he chose to embrace the 'local zone' and move into the green lazer house, the one that's just down the street from me. From my back alley to his house (and we timed this) 8 seconds. This evening we brought a large section of cherry crotchwood to his house for milling later this month. After unhooking the log, he pushed the arch by hand down the street to my house because it was faster than hooking it up to his truck and towing it.


----------



## PUclimber

Alrighty well rain or shine i'll be there. I look forward to seeing this rigging method. Also I was wondering if it'd be okay to work with you all week over spring break which is coming up the week after next. I am eager to learn anything you have to teach. I've heard mixed things on the pole saws. I am enjoying every day working with you. Even though it's Fat Tuesday I am going to stay sober this evening.


----------



## Tree Machine

Sure. We're currently booking two jobs for every one we finish. This is our 'light season'. I am really enjoying working with you guys.


----------



## LiLTreeGal21

Hi Guys!! I'm Nick's little Sister (steph)... Like him, i also love doing tree work, although i'm nowhere near as good as him!
TM i hope yer taking good care of my brother down there!! It gets kinda lonely without him! Maybe me and my boyfriend will come visit him sometime this summer.

Hope you are all enjoying the semi-warmer weather.. it's awfully cold up here.

Take care, and have fun!


----------



## Tree Machine

Hi Steph!

Thanks for dropping in. Your brother is doing really swell. He never stops moving, thinks well on his feet and is dedicated and passionate about the work we do. 

He's also really conscientious and honest. For instance, we start our day at 9:00 am and he is always on time, though I might be barefoot with a cup of coffee finishing a reply here on Arboristsite when he arrives. By the time I get lunch made, get the dishes done, get dressed, put some air in the chipper tires, etc., we often get out at 10 or later. 

Today was payday. I have Nick keep track of his own hours. We went over them this evening. He had start times of 10:30, 9:45, 10:00, etc. I asked, "What are these times?". "It's when we started work." he sez. I'm like, "No, no, no. Just because I can't get my lame butt out the door by 9 doesn't mean you lose those hours. I ask you to be here at 9, you are here on time, your pay starts at 9."

He busts butt all week trying to make his boss money, and then shortchanges himself on hours. I really appreciate his integrity. His trustworthiness is unquestionable. We're both that way with each other and it's a really great base for a work relationship (or ANY relationship, for that matter). 

You should plan to come in to visit this Summer. We're flying his girlfriend in a week or two from now. He stays in close contact with family and friends by phone. I'm very glad for this. I want him to feel supported, both here and back at home. If he's happy day to day, I think he can work to his full potential and get the most out of the experience here. A year is a long time. We're off to a really good start.


----------



## Sean Mchugh

*McCulloch chainsaw (310) question*

Hi,

I have a Mac 310 and all attempts to remove the pawls have failed. The pawls are the levers that engage the starter spool when the starter cord is pulled. The pins that hold then in seem to offer no way to turn or lever them, as they only have a flat round head and restricted access.

I have other chainsaws; I wish to restore this one. Any help will be appreciated.

Best Regards,


Sean McHugh


----------



## hobby climber

Sean McHugh, I think you may have posted your question in the wrong place... you want the "Chain Saw Forum" . No worries friend, my eyes play tricks on me after 3am also !!! But since your here, let me be the first to welcome you...and you too LilTreeGal21. to ArboristSite.com Its a great place to hang around...see Ya up there eh! HC


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Sean Mchugh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Mac 310 and all attempts to remove the pawls have failed.



Have you tried plastic explosives?





Okay, I'll be good. Here's the chainsaw forum, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Sean Mchugh

hobby climber said:


> Sean McHugh, I think you may have posted your question in the wrong place... you want the "Chain Saw Forum" . No worries friend, my eyes play tricks on me after 3am also !!! But since your here, let me be the first to welcome you...and you too LilTreeGal21. to ArboristSite.com Its a great place to hang around...see Ya up there eh! HC




Hi LilTreeGal,

I reasoned the error as I found the conspicuously placed "New Thread" button, which I previously could find nowhere - possibly due to temporary blindness or privilege restrictions. I had thought/hoped that changing the title might start a new thread, like it used to in Google Groups. It seems it wasn't even the right forum. That must be why I wasn't able to find the letter I posted. 

Thank you very much for your understanding, your assistance and your kind welcome. 


Cheers,


Sean


----------



## Sean Mchugh

Sean Mchugh said:


> Hi LilTreeGal,



Please make that, 'Hi hobby climber'. I'm not usually this slow, but when I am, I'm tend to be on a roll. 



> Thank you very much for your understanding, your assistance and your kind welcome. [SM]



Also a thank-you to BlueRidgeMark. 

Cheers,


Sean


----------



## Tree Machine

We love our Aussies!


----------



## PUclimber

TM, 
I won't be down tomorrow I need to spend tomorrow working on my management plan that's due on Friday. I have some of it done but there's still quite a bit left to do. But next week just let me know what time you'd like me there in the mornings. It's spring break week and i'm available all week long.


----------



## Tree Machine

Roger that. Tomorrow was to be a job where we all three could be in adjacent trees, deadwooding and light pruning and conversing with one another. Nothing technical, just a whole lotta trees. We'll knock 'er out as a twosome, but we'll miss ya.

Nick and I did a 2-hour session on organization tonight, contact tracking. Keeping track of your clients so that you don't lose people, or let them go too long to then point where they wonder if they've been forgotton. It's a simple system that is key to keeping sales at 90+ % and keeping you from losing your mind when you're booked 1-2 months out and the phone won't stop ringing. Essential stuff, I would go as far as to say critical. If you lose people or are bad on your followup you'll not only lose business, but it gives people bad things to say about your business ethic. It would be like the 'anti-referral' which is your worst enemy.

Good luck on your management plan. I respect that you know where to place your priorities. To have come down for a day of work at the expense of your grades would have been unwise. There's plenty of tree work, and plenty of time for it when the time is right. We look forward to having you back next week.


----------



## bc_vickers

TM, would you mind sharing a bit of your contact plan that you mentioned? Sounds like you've got that down to a fine science. I see you spent a couple hours going over it this evening so I certainly don't expect that thorough of an explanation here. A simple overview would be just dandy if you have time.


----------



## dhuffnmu

Yeah I would love to hear how you do it. Now with my business picking up alot I would definatly like to learn how that goes.


----------



## PUclimber

*This week*

Hey TM,
I was wondering about this week about when you'ld like me to be there for work and where you'd like me to be? I am excited about working this week. Get more of a taste of what summer is gonna be like. If you would like me there at 9 i'll be there at 9 just let me know. I can come later too if needed.


----------



## Tree Machine

9 am it is, and will always be. The only exception will be Emergency storm damage, or if we all discuss as a team on a time that would better suit us. I'm flexible, but we do 9:00, unless otherwise called, for the sake of consistency.

Between both you and Nick, neither one of you has shown up late, _ever_, not even once. I think that's pretty remarkable. The size of any weekly bonuses reflects on that sort of ethic.

So far I think we're all workin together real well. If you two can tolerate me, I luv the heck out of you guys.



Hey, here's a pic of Nick and I, we did some milling last weekend. Here's 5 of the 80 pictures I got. We had some for-real fun.


----------



## Redbull

Mmmmm, that sure is purdy! Looks good guys!


----------



## Tree Machine

*Nick*




This is the first time ever that a milling day didn't cost me dearly (all aspects considered).

A hundred twenty bucks and about two hours and we were finished and power blowing the sawdust. Here's Nick with part of the load:


----------



## a_lopa

cool stuff t/m


----------



## Shaun Bowler

I thought this was the employment forum.
WTF


----------



## trevmcrev

Hi, well i'm new to this site and just read this whole thread!!!
I gotta say it is refreshing and inspiring to hear from someone with the enthusiam and passion that you have tree machine. Reminds me of where i were starting out about 8 years ago. What really hit me though is how i'd become so caught up in the "business" side of things and lost sight somewhat of how FUN this work can be, why we do what we do, and the beautiful feeling of making a positive difference to our environment and the people whos live we help benefit every day through our knowledge and skills. You've inspired me to really think back to my core values that i started out with and to be creative about things and most importantly, have FUN. 
Thanks TM, keep posting this thread its a good read(i feel like i know you and your team-funny hey)

Trev.
Total Tree Care(Aust) Pty Ltd
www.totaltreecare.com.au


----------



## Tree Machine

Shaun Bowler said:


> I thought this was the employment forum.
> WTF


This IS the employment forum. I'm teaching these guys how to employ themselves. It may just apply to others as I'm sure there are a good many capable young treeman out there wishing to see someone else's system and see others' ideas so he can model his own dream from some start point. 

I've hired two noobs, and we work very much in a noob system. However, we've jacked the noobness of the system up to a formal, professional, highly efficient set of simple, onboard systems specifically designed to make the best use of the talents of a one or two-man arborist team. I'm just sharing some of that with youz guyz. It's how to make more money in less time by optimizing the systems you run with. It's efficiency 101, the right tools used at the right times. Employees and employers making the right choices. That's employment.... yes, in a sense?

Through the Employment Forum I found two Summer apprentices. One is with me full-time (Nick) and PU climber (Tyler) is spending all of this week (Spring Break) making money with us, and otherwise he comes on Wednesdays-only until his semester ends at Purdue (Forestry), then we all go on full-time. We teach from the ground up, and I use this thread to keep you in the loop.... If that's OK with ya 

This is still employment, isn't it?


----------



## a_lopa

its really worked out well, good on you!!


----------



## Jim1NZ

That Walnut you milled is really something special. You have a great set up around your area well done. Also the variety of work look great.

Im keen!

Here in Stockholm Nordic Tree Care is also very environmentally friendly which i highly commend and respect, i am proud to work with such a company.

He uses the new bio gas in the vehicles which is made from organic material (brush from our jobs). The exhaust is just hot air, CO2 anyway.

He runs ethanol in the saws with fully synthetic oil which makes the saws run very clean, last a long time and have more power.

Bar lube is organic of course.

Trees are removed only when absolutely necessary. Small steps can go a long way to helping look after the environment if everyone takes them.


----------



## Tree Machine

Jim1NZ said:


> Im keen!




Meaning.....


----------



## Jim1NZ

Meaning i need a few details sorted and i really need to enquire about visas, does anyone know anything about them???

But i would like to share what i know and really like to learn what you know TM.


----------

